# Cnc Plasma table



## rodburner (Feb 12, 2012)

Placed an order last month for a new toy, now i hope i can operate it lol . See if i can post a pic as to what i am purchasing. I ordered it with an A80 TD. Told me it would be a 10 week wait and i am on week 3 [yuck i hate waitin on new toys] . Will post pics when i get it home. Its a Blaze HD 4x4 plasma table


View attachment 95139


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't know what ya paid but it would be worth looking here at my buddies tables  www.trucutcnc.com  top of the line unit at hobby pricing.


----------



## rodburner (Mar 4, 2012)

Well it looks like maybe i'll get to go pick it up late next week i'm hoping lol


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 4, 2012)

Rod Burner
I have a Torchmate 4X4 and a Hypertherm 60 amp machine torch on it.  It is a beast, an 80 amp unit will be awesome once you dial it in.  Any plans for uses or just as a hobby machine for now?  Mine was for hobby, but I make a buck or two from time to time for commercial guys.  Don't forget to shoot pics of the build when it gets there.
Bob


----------



## rodburner (Mar 4, 2012)

Bob right now its just for hobby but hoping i could make a few bucks with it when and if i get to retire lol. Wife said get what i needed before i retire lol so i hit the net a running before she changed her mind lol. I'm hoping the td works as well as a hypertherm.


----------



## rodburner (Apr 30, 2012)

Well i'm back with an update to my new toy and some pics. Boy i tell ya the more i learn about this machine the more i like it. ok here's some pics of the machine and a few cutouts. Well i guess i gotta resize the pics of the table again


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 30, 2012)

So how long does it take for that grin to wear off?  I know it takes an hour at least every time I fire mine up.  The noise and smoke and sparks just make it all the more fun to me.  I love watching a design just magically appear in a sheet of blank metal.  The practical uses and commercial opportunities are really unlimited too.  I hooked up with a local fence contractor and supplied him medalions and gate parts and he did all of the installation.  I got paid and I had no risk involved in the install.  I also plated and repaired Buckets and blades for a few local land clearing contractors.  It was much thicker stuff, but way less finicky on a perfect edge and alignment.  Hardest part of that whole deal was curving some of the plates to fit contours, but a good strong torch will solve most of that too.  A torch and a hydraulic jack can do amazing things if needed.
Bob


----------



## rodburner (Apr 30, 2012)

I tell ya everytime i go out there and fire it up that grin lasts longer and longer the more i learn. Already sold a few pieces i cut out,haven't really went out looking for paying jobs for it but word is getting around that i have one,so we'll see what happens. I'm not giving up my day job just yet lol{boy i'd love to lol}. Gotta have income to pay for the toys. You know i really haven't had any issues with this table since i got it,it is performing wonderful,with the exception of the  dummy operating it from time to time. I don't get that much smoke outta mine,the water table helps tremendously.


----------

